# Vape Spoofs



## Xhale (7/5/14)

here's some I enjoy

Todd:


Rip Trippers


Rip trippers santa claus build (PMSL)


feel free to add more if you find any!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Stroodlepuff (7/5/14)

that santa claus build haha


----------



## devdev (7/5/14)

"Sick as dicks"




LOL!

Reactions: Like 1


----------

